
Vayable Guides Travelers Off the Beaten Path - timr
http://www.theatlantic.com/sponsored/goldman-sachs-progress/archive/2012/11/vayable-guides-travelers-off-the-beaten-path/265495/
======
waitwhat
_Vayable launched with 70 guides in April 2011 [...] Since then, the company's
been growing at a rate of 30 percent each week._

30% growth every week for 18 months would mean total growth by nearly a factor
of a trillion. This doesn't seem likely.

~~~
anateus
I think it's more likely that Vayable just "grew at the same rate", where
"rate" should really be "amount".

30% of 70 is 21 and April 2011 is about 86 weeks ago. 21*86 = 1806, so a rough
projection of 1876 guides. The vayable website promises "2000+ tours", which
with roughly that amount of guides with that projection actually makes sense
:)

------
tgrass
I'm driving down to Mexico City through Guadalajara in late December - just
signed up with Vayable and am thrilled to find a couple tours I hope to take
on the trip.

Thanks for the link.

[http://www.vayable.com/experiences/135-guachimontones-
tequil...](http://www.vayable.com/experiences/135-guachimontones-tequila)

~~~
jamievayable
Awesome, thanks for the support and let us know what you think!

~~~
tgrass
Will do.

------
ajju
My wife and I found some awesome tours/guides in Puerto Rico on Vayable when
we were there. Couldn't actually do a tour because it was literally last
moment, but I plan to check Vayable before each vacation now when I book my
hotel and flights!

